# Mac question - faulty SD slot?



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I have an older (late 2006) MacBook Pro. It has a slot on the side for an SD card. However, I tried to stick an SDHC card in (I am assuming that there is no difference between an SD and SDHC?) and there was a LOT of play room. I looked inside and saw nothing that looked like a card port. Any ideas?
TIA!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Does it look like this....

http://kelte.olympe.in/assets/images/Expresscard.jpg


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

See here:
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=mACb...dsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:154&tx=382&ty=383


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah ok. Well that card should work in there....other things might be if you are inserting it upside down, if the slot is bad..like if the spring clips that hold it in don't click and hold it anymroe...or perhaps the hole is there but the actual reader isn't in there....

To answer your question about differences between SD cards...and I know I have this right lol the rest...who knows LMAO

Cards that conform to the SD 1.x, 2.x, and 3.x standards should work. The SD card slot can use cards that are Standard SD (Secure Digital) 4 MB to 2 GB, SDHC (Secure Digital High Capacity) 4 GB to 32 GB, and SDXC (Secure Digital Extended Capacity) 4G B to 2 TB. MMC can also be used in this slot. MiniSD, MicroSD, and higher density formats like MiniSDHC and MicroSDHC can also work with the use of "passive" adapters that conform to the width and thickness specifications listed above.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> I have an older (late 2006) MacBook Pro. It has a slot on the side for an SD card. However, I tried to stick an SDHC card in (I am assuming that there is no difference between an SD and SDHC?) and there was a LOT of play room. I looked inside and saw nothing that looked like a card port. Any ideas?
> TIA!


Have you used SD cards in that slot before?

MacBook Pro (Late 2006) - Technical Specifications for late 2006 Macbook Pro
Configurations

Expansion	One FireWire 400, one FireWire 800, two USB 2.0 ports, and ExpressCard/34 slot	One FireWire 400, one FireWire 800, three USB 2.0 ports, and* ExpressCard/34 slot*
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP24









http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://cdn.ubergizmo.com/photos/2007/5/expresscard-reader.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ubergizmo.com/2007/05/expresscard-34-memory-card-reader/&h=351&w=468&sz=36&tbnid=BgDuZARoGFT1WM:&tbnh=103&tbnw=137&zoom=1&usg=__fhTjl3WsrzTMWhWjX4HesdNwkfM=&docid=AjKqh06VECb3BM&sa=X&ei=a9vbUIDqJtT_rAGV5YG4Aw&ved=0CFkQ9QEwAw&dur=3105
https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=ExpressCard/34+slot&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------

